# Peek-a-boo 2



## jeffashman (Aug 31, 2021)

Found this little guy in the Milkweed again today.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 1, 2021)

It's not as good as the first one but still decent.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 1, 2021)

Nice shot.....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 1, 2021)

I actually like this one better because of the beautifully colored little creature being better lit.


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 1, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I actually like this one better because of the beautifully colored little creature being better lit.


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 1, 2021)

I like this well spotted  and well taken


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 1, 2021)

In the first one he looks more like he's doing the peek-a-boo thing because he's partially behind that petal and leaning around it a bit but this one is better for the fact that more of it's surroundings are in focus. It's a personal choice as to which way you like it better. Both are very nice.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 1, 2021)

Space Face said:


> It's not as good as the first one but still decent.


Thanks! This one was a little harder to capture, because spidey was continually moving around. And it is really a very small spider, maybe 1/4 inch if that.


Jeff15 said:


> Nice shot.....


Thanks...


Dean_Gretsch said:


> I actually like this one better because of the beautifully colored little creature being better lit.


Thanks! I tried to get the flowers to show up to provide a little more of an idea of the size.


lesno1 said:


> I like this well spotted  and well taken


Thanks!


K9Kirk said:


> In the first one he looks more like he's doing the peek-a-boo thing because he's partially behind that petal and leaning around it a bit but this one is better for the fact that more of it's surroundings are in focus. It's a personal choice as to which way you like it better. Both are very nice.


Thanks!


----------



## slat (Sep 5, 2021)

Good shot.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 5, 2021)

slat said:


> Good shot.


Thank you!


----------

